# 229R Enhanced Elite 9mm



## Oldhand (Apr 4, 2017)

Just picked up one of these, any info on them?


----------



## Oldhand (Apr 4, 2017)

Had it to the range today, very accurate pistol. Ten yards free hand first three rounds 124 grain reloads centered in the bull. Very pleasant handgun to shoot.:mrgreen:


----------



## Oldhand (Apr 4, 2017)

I had been using Accurate Arms #5 and experienced some double feeds. When I went to their web sight, they had a post stating fast powders did not allow guns like Sigs to cycle properly. Switched to 700X powder and stopped having any problems. Guess they knew what they were talking about.:mrgreen:


----------



## lanco (Jul 13, 2017)

If it's anything like my 226ee, you're gonna' LOVE IT!


----------



## Oldhand (Apr 4, 2017)

I used to have a P226, thought it was a might heavy. The P229R EE feels about right with a DeSantis holster.:mrgreen:


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Oldhand said:


> I used to have a P226, thought it was a might heavy. The P229R EE feels about right with a DeSantis holster.:mrgreen:


Got any pictures to post up? :mrgreen:


----------



## Oldhand (Apr 4, 2017)

Yes still trying to pull it off.


----------



## Oldhand (Apr 4, 2017)

Here is a picture of the DeSantis Scabbard #002BAF4Z0


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Oldhand said:


> Yes still trying to pull it off.
> View attachment 9153


Looks like you shoot it well! Nice pistol you got there. :smt1099


----------



## Oldhand (Apr 4, 2017)

Thanks, I try to shoot at least once every two weeks.


----------

